# Help w/ Journal search?



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Not sure where to post this- but its an accessory so I'll try here. 

I have a Brown padded leather journal 5X7, with a fold over magnetic "lip" closure. The closure flap has a raised embossed floral pattern on it. I know it was purchased at Costco around 2001, and the magnet clip says U.S.A TM 1974222 and a small circle with a Y on the inside and what looks like a persons face at the top of the Y- like a head- with a R trademark sign next to it.

Anybody have any ideas on how to search for the maker of this journal? I'm hoping to buy another one......but considering the lack of a company name I'm having trouble......Thanks!


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Does the mark look like this:


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes!! Thats the mark!


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Awesome--my search worked then  I haven't done any trademark work in a while, but I thought I remembered where to look!

It looks like that mark is registered to a company called Hing Ngai Company. Here's the url for the trademark search I did to find the mark, which lists all of the company information: http://tarr.uspto.gov/tarr?regser=registration&entry=1974222&action=Request+Status. Hopefully, this will help you find what you're looking for!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

::Hugs:: Thank you sooooo much! I've been trying every word combo I could think of in a google search engine and nada! I'll let you know what I find!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

OK So it turns out the Hing Ngai company is a manufacturer of the magnetic closure button on the Journal- but hey don't make Journals themselves......

::Scratches Head:: and back to square one we go....The odds are not in my favor with this one LOL


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Hmm.  I thought there was also a Hing Ngai Leatherware?  I hate it when products don't just have a label


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

There is- but I don't see any journals on it- and most of the sites don't appear to be active....?


----------

